# Spyder FX17 Flicker Opinions



## Rene Delgado (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

Looking to pick up a Spyder FX17 tomorrow, wondering what anyone's thoughts are on it. Anyone been on a friend's or personally owns one? Would love to get some feedback. I'm looking at a 2016 model.

Thanks guys


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Sure
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/sypder-skiffs.35681/#post-288823


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

I have one and love it. its been 2 yrs and have not had a single problem with it. 
Runs very shallow, you will have to move the motor up another notch on the jack plate.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

wilg999 said:


> I have one and love it. its been 2 yrs and have not had a single problem with it.
> Runs very shallow, you will have to move the motor up another notch on the jack plate.


I know this is from a post a while back. But how does the boat perform in chop?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> I know this is from a post a while back. But how does the boat perform in chop?


Only 6 years😀
I doubt he still has it if he bought it🤪


----------



## Ncal2514 (5 mo ago)

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> I know this is from a post a while back. But how does the boat perform in chop?


Hey man, I have one and it actually handles pretty good in the chop.


----------

